# Any english native wants to speak arabic?



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,
I am interested to meet person who wants to learn Arabic.
I want to improve my English..so it will be great for such experience


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It would be easier for you to join in to groups doing activities then just finding people who are trying to improve their arabic. I can suggest joining duplay in hobbies you might want to do as mostly expats are involved and will give you the opportunity to speak english.


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

great
thanks for advise


----------



## climber1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mohammed-Awaad said:


> Hi,
> I am interested to meet person who wants to learn Arabic.
> I want to improve my English..so it will be great for such experience


Hi Mohammed,

l would be delighted to learn Arabic and, if possible, help you with your English.

l am in Al Ain but can travel. lf possible could you pm me with details?

Many thanks..


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

I too am very keen to learn Arabic once I arrive in Abu Dhabi. Just waiting to get a start date for the new job. Hope to be out January/February.


----------



## climber1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck. Keep in touch. lf l find anything l will let you know.


----------



## Haythamg (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,
I am also in Al Ain and would have no problem in teaching spoken Arabic. I grew up in Pittsburgh Pa. so have an American accent. I am an ELT.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## GPyao (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,
I am Malaysian! I speak English, Chinese, Malay!
Interested to learn Arabic here!
We should meet!


----------

